# Denon DCT R10 US version BLACK!



## pastE36prsntE46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Unit is in flawless condition, sold vehicle it was going to be installed in. Paid well over double for asking price. Plenty of interest no cash shown.

Denon DCT R10 | eBay


----------

